# Ask: Using an 811 with HD package and off-air antenna



## rcwilcox (Jan 20, 2003)

OK what does the 811 do if you have subbed it but not to HD and you "happen" to be using it in an area where you don't "live" all the time? What does the guide show when it gets different channels than it would have expected?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

It will work just fine. If you pick up locals outside your area they will show up in red on the guide in the 7000-9000 range and it will map to your local digitals as long as you have the receiver hooked up to the satellite in which those area's locals are on, if not it will just say local digital. But you have to use the 811 with a satellite, because if you go to turn it on and there's no sat conenction and will keep scanning for a satellite and you cant use the box until there is a signal.


----------



## rcwilcox (Jan 20, 2003)

BFG said:


> It will work just fine. If you pick up locals outside your area they will show up in red on the guide in the 7000-9000 range and it will map to your local digitals as long as you have the receiver hooked up to the satellite in which those area's locals are on, if not it will just say local digital. But you have to use the 811 with a satellite, because if you go to turn it on and there's no sat conenction and will keep scanning for a satellite and you cant use the box until there is a signal.


What if those locals were on 121 and you only looked at 61.5,110, and 119? This unit would be subbed and hooked up.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

that's fine you just wont get guide date for your digital OTA channels, not really a big deal.


----------

